# Non Stop Beeping



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm building a computer and i finally got all the parts yesturday.....and when i hook everything up .........i get the beeping noise....like the computer is loading the XP cd.....the beep is keep on beeping

i have a aw8-max
1 gig ddr2
3.0 lga 755 533mhz
sata maxtor 80gig


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

does the computer post? if not, then try booting up with the bare essentials. for a comp to post the following devices are only needed: power supply, motherboard, cpu, ram, and videocard.

if the computer still doesnt post then try booting the computer with only one stick of ram at time if there is more than one stick of ram. reseat the cpu and check to make sure the HSF is making a good contact with the cpu. try a spare power supply if you have a spare one, good luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what the beep codes are telling you is wrong here
www.bioscentral.com
continous beeping usually indicates cpu problem


----------



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

dai= i check the website and they dont have anything for abit

keymaker= I try that already and still beep

hmm on my mobo...it has a 4 pin fan adapter.....but my cpu fan has a 3 plug slot......but i plug it into another slot that has 3 pin.........would that be any problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your bios will be award or msi not abit,the maker of the m/b
if you don't plug the cpu fan in the right socket it probably thinks the fan has failed and will prevent the computer from booting to protect the cpu


----------



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

it will boot up and would try to run my Xp cd but it still beeps.........can be a hardware or numberous of things


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in your manual or on the bios chip to see what bios you have,then check the beep codes out,and it will tell you exactly what the problem is


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the CPU fan isn't connected then the board may just think it's not spinning. They will usually quiet down after a while or following a reboot.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I didn't look up the beep codes, but I can tell you if the CPU fan is not hooked up to the proper place on many boards, then it will beep and beep and beep for your own protection. It thinks you don't have the cpu fan hooked up. If you get an adapter 3 to 4 or whatever and plug it in the right place, that would probably solve the problem in my opinion, unless something else is messed up. I would solve this issue before you go any further.

You do need to look up the beep codes.


----------



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

i finally got it to work......but i'm getting this screen now 

CPU is unworkable or has been changed-see soft menu.

And then I can press F1 to continue and windows if fine and all. what is the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the bios to auto detect the cpu


----------



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

i try to change my bios setting........for some reason it won't save anything in my bios... whenever i click save and exit......then it freeze up...... -_- so many problems when building a computer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the cmos clear jumper is set on pins 1 and 2
try a new battery


----------



## infernohit (Jul 26, 2005)

=) thanks for everyones help.......got the computer up and running......-_- my problem was the cpu is to weak to handle the mobo.......... =) later plan is the PENTIUM D 3.2


----------

